# S.E Michigan Herf



## N8NOE (Dec 5, 2005)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MI-Cigar/

Planned HERF

Monday December 26, 2005
6:00 pm - 11:00 pm
This event does not repeat.
Event Location: Camp Ticoderoga, Rochester
Street: 5725 Rochester Rd
City, State, Zip: Troy, Michigan 48085-3354
Phone: (248) 828-2825
Notes: Some Wild Game Dinners/Full Bar/Large Screens.
Bring Smoke as the Humi there is NOT overly Stocked..

http://www.buildingphotos.com/Food/TR-5725roch.shtml :w


----------



## N8NOE (Dec 5, 2005)

Just a Bunch of Smokers, Looking for Deals, and Herfs...Join in..

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MI-Cigar/

Michigan Cigar Group, as the "michigancigarafficionados" has been over run by JUNK!... PLEASE join here as this will be Monitored for this.
You Don't have to be in Michigan, or Smoke Cigars.. This group will be OPEN to ALL smoker's. Cigar, Pipe, Cigarettets, Etc... We will Share Photos, Files, Dates on Herfs, SALES on Tobacco Products, Etc... I think any topic related is good, as S.T. DuPont Lighters, Humidors, ISOM's, Herfs, About anything..

This group is for both Men and Women ( B/SOTL ) smokers to share Smoking related Photos, Links and Opinions, via disussions on all topics related to Smoking & Tobacco Products. The sensual pleasures of smoking a cigar, cigar brands, Pipes, Blends, Etc. related accessories and the beverages of choice that help to enhance the sensual pleasures of smoking . Personal cigar & Tobacco reviews are welcome and encouraged!

"I live my life smoking these things, and drinking the 'black water' in this cup here."

"Look here brother, who you jivin' with that Cosmic Debris?"

- Frank Zappa, American Composer 1940-1993


----------

